# Ontario Liability Insurance Quote Check



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Just got my renewal quote for all of our insurance-good thing my cheeks were well planted in my office chair and I wasnt sipping my morning coffee 

I understand everything goes up, but last time I tried jacking my rates by 38%-I got cut off a few Christmas card lists. 

Last year we paid $2.55/$1000.00 for landscaping and $34.00/$1000.00 for snow.

We were just quoted $3.06/$1000.00 for landscaping and $46.92/$1000.00 for snow.

Zero claims, and $5,000,000.00 coverage. What are the rest of you paying?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

WTF-nobody have insurance in Ontario? BUMP.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Ya YA hang on I will check in the morning and get back to you. Man are you ever impatient. LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Last year was about $34/1000 and this year I'm not exactly sure, all I know is it went up. All of our insurance went up. WTF Should know for sure the first of next week.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Can you play around with the deductible?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;807095 said:


> Can you play around with the deductible?


He's probably already at 5-10k.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Im almost certain deductibles at $1000.00, but will have to confirm tomorrow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I will let you know the price tomorrow. I bet ours is higher because of a few claims and age.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;807153 said:


> Im almost certain deductibles at $1000.00, but will have to confirm tomorrow.


Sorry, I'm pretty sure mine is 5k.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

30.95/1000 for 2 million with 2K deductible. Up 5% from last year. Owen Sound/Grey/Bruce area.


----------



## Snowman.ca (Sep 24, 2009)

Rates are up about 31% this year. I am not sure what my rate/$1000 is but way too much.

We have done everything by the book, ZERO claims, high deductible ($5000.) and average double digit increases since 2001 are about 30%.

Insurance has reviewed our contracts, inserted "indemnity clauses" yet they still go up.

Apparantly companies like mine are an "...easy mark..." as there are only 3 compnaies writing ploicies for compnaies that exclusively deal in snow....my argument is, I "may" be better than those who do it as a sideline as I specialize in it and earn my livelihood off it!!

Fleet up 18% this year....I can accept that as everyone in same boat....personal and business.

Strategic shift over last 6 years away from trucks (to heavy equipment) just to get some relief and less grief from the Insurance compnay and the MTO!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I feel your pain Dave. 

I got requoted by my prior broker, and unofficially, he's come in approximately $15,000.00 less per year, with same deductible and coverage and hasnt calculated my auto policy yet. Story is, my current underwriter-(which i wont mention here-but will disclose in a pm), has been taking a **** kicking, paying out 1.40 for every dollar in. I havent had a claim for 6 years now-but we're all grouped together in this program (fn geniuses).

Needless to say-I will be making a change.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

One of my buddies just got dropped by the insurance company thats sponcering our "smart about salt" program... And if your a certified contractor, you supposibly get a 5 or 10% discount on your premiums.... So he goes and gets his training and while he's in training, he get the call from his insurance company... Thats just too funny


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I only have 2million liability. Im thinking maybe I should be going to 5. suggestions?

I figured mine out and the rate is $18.40 / $1,000 for 2mill

Im with Aviva Pilot


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;814729 said:


> I only have 2million liability. Im thinking maybe I should be going to 5. suggestions?
> 
> I figured mine out and the rate is $18.40 / $1,000 for 2mill
> 
> Im with Aviva Pilot


We're talking just liability for snow, not anything else.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JD Dave;814771 said:


> We're talking just liability for snow, not anything else.


That would still be dirt cheap.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;814779 said:


> That would still be dirt cheap.


Yes it would be, not sure what I was thinking.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

These insurance guys are geniuses-did I ever mention that?

I just found out that when your broker takes your policy to market, they have locked in other providers from giving other brokers quotes on your policy. My existing provider has done just that, but hasnt gone to all underwriters, which leaves a select few.

Kind of mafia style if you ask me. 

My suggestion to you all is that you get quotes prior to your renewal, way in advance from another broker-so you dont give your broker a chance to lock you out of the market.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

your saying mine is low?

A quick phone conversation about the cost to go to 5 million and he said it would be about $38/1000.

If its low it might be because I have a huge liability policy on my plaza, maybe Im getting a quantity discount.

Should I have 5 million?

from what I understood they just made commision on what you were sold.
here is my broker...
http://gordoninsurance.ca/commission.htm


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;814984 said:


> your saying mine is low?
> 
> A quick phone conversation about the cost to go to 5 million and he said it would be about $38/1000.
> 
> ...


It's low because of the 2 mill, $38/1000 for 5mill is more then I pay.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

That is a big jump for the extra 3 million. Usually the first million is the most and then they go down from there.

Have you gotten your new rates JD. I think the norm is over $40/1000 now.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;815006 said:


> That is a big jump for the extra 3 million. Usually the first million is the most and then they go down from there.
> 
> Have you gotten your new rates JD. I think the norm is over $40/1000 now.


Havn't gotten the firm price yet but our deductible came down and he said we'll see a minimal increase. So maybe thta means over 40, who knows. Our broker is generally very fair with us, been there for 20 years.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

cet;815006 said:


> That is a big jump for the extra 3 million. Usually the first million is the most and then they go down from there.
> 
> Have you gotten your new rates JD. I think the norm is over $40/1000 now.


I thought so too. Thats whats confusing me.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Latest is good, asked my current broker to re-quote with a $5000.00 deductible. Her answer was, and I quote "Increasing deductible on Commercial General Liability does not generate any credit on rates".

Strike two.


----------



## WalkGuy (Nov 17, 2009)

Where do you get GL insurance in Toronto??


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Depends whos asking


----------



## WalkGuy (Nov 17, 2009)

Someone wants to sign me as a sub (not as their employee) to do walks...I'm not sure if I should be getting insurance. Would there be GL insurance that runs maybe $500 to $1,000 for the season for "slip and fall"?? I asked a few agents and they seem to have no idea what's required. Any names of agents I can ask (in Toronto)?


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm not sure what the particulars are with your deal, WalkGuy , but now I am questioning myself as to weather or not this guy you may be subbing yourself to is legit. Does he want you as a sub contractor because he doesn't want to pay for EI, Comp,etc...? If he is only going to give you $20/hr for labor and equipment, then I would think that is exactly what he is up too. Along with GL you may need disability for yourself too. Who pays your bills if you slip and fall? 
I work construction myself and I sometimes have to have this questionnaire filled out and filed with contractors. This is a PDF but it may help you determine if you are a Sub or an Employee. I advise filling it out with whom ever you are going to work for just to make sure he is being on the up and up.


----------



## WalkGuy (Nov 17, 2009)

I know he is legit. I also know that I am in fact an employee (take directions from him, use his equipment, etc.), but I am a sub by name in the contract. Workers comp is not a problem either (the workers comp premium will be paid...he probably wouldn't forgo that even if somebody asked him to). I think you are correct in that he just doesn't want to pay the employee deductions. And he's paying me a pretty good rate - I'm happy about that. So I don't have a problem with any of that, and in fact, I could save a lot in taxes if I sign using my registered corp and pay myself only a small salary as an employee.

But my concern is the unintended consequence of exposing me to liabilities. I would be happy signing as a sub if I could get the proper GL insurance (but I'm finding that difficult to do), or I'd ask that he sign me as an employee (but that means significantly less money for both of us)

So that is why I am asking what agents are available out there, and what the premiums are for this sort of insurance (is there even anybody who will insure one season for under $1,000??)....btw, I like this forum...everyone seems to be friendly, and there are good discussions and good info


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Walkguy-where are you located? I have a contact for you.


----------



## WalkGuy (Nov 17, 2009)

I am in Toronto...if you need a more specific location, I can pm


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I think you need at least 10 posts to be able to PM. I am glad to here everything is legit


----------



## WalkGuy (Nov 17, 2009)

lol really?? Well, here's my 6th post then


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Call Kyle OBrien @ Sinclair Cockburn Insurance 416 494 7700. He'll advise you as to what you need. Good luck.


----------



## WalkGuy (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks! I will call tomorrow


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

What is state farm like for insurance? For the past 4 years I have been with Co-Operators Insurance and probably paying too much.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Try the contact above.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Will do. State farm is quoting $200mo less for my trucks then i'm paying now..


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Their fleet pricing is amazing. Nobody could touch them-esp on the bigger trucks.
Dont know on smaller fleets though.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

State or Sinclair? Full coverage on a 99 10 ton international would run me 180.mo and I don't even have my DZ. Yet.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Sinclair. They are LO's endorsed insurance supplier.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

okay. Right yeah think I went to them once but I only had 1 truck at the time and no skidsteer and stuff. Have to see what they want now. 

Thanks.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

How do you guys get the per 1000 rates? 

My insurance agent called me today and told me it is 1800 a year for gl and the update on the auto i will get tomorrow. 

it is just me doing the work probably not enough work per season to pay the rates, gas and my time, but need to start somewhere.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Its outlined on the policy.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

just got the news 4800 per 1000 for 5 mil


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

DellDoug;877186 said:


> just got the news 4800 per 1000 for 5 mil


:laughing:If they had it their way.
We were asking for insurance not Tax.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

i was told that due to my snow sales being high that no one else woud look at me


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

You mean there is not supposed to be a decimal point?
Now I see why the big players don't do snow. By the way I checked out your site. Nice Fleet


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

I was looking at my policy and It doesn't break it down between Snow and Landscaping. 
The one condition is Snow Revenues can't exceed 30% of the total. I'm with Royal & Sun Alliance. Do others break it down ?

Unfortunately keeping under that 30% cap doesn't look like it will be a issue this year :crying: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=90972


----------



## Swamper3 (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone have municipal insurance on or recommend a carrier?


----------

